# New Newbie



## Sanby (14 Sep. 2019)

Schalömchen,

ich bin der San. Ich habe versuche mich seit neuestem an Bildbearbeitung und bin so auf das Thema Collagen aufmerksam geworden. 

Sammle gern Input und wenn es meine zukünftigen Skills erlauben, bin ich auch gern zum fachsimpeln da 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Devilfish (14 Sep. 2019)

Na dann sag ich mal Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier.
Bin mal auf deine Collagen gespannt. Da gibts eigentlich kein Rezept oder sowas. Mach das einfach so, wie es dir am besten gefällt. :thumbup:
Hab da selber nur wenige Prinzipien: nicht hochskalieren und möglichst keine gegensätzlichen Farben.


----------



## General (16 Sep. 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

